# Burton gloves washing instruction



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

Anybody have the washing instructions for Burton gloves? Accidentally threw out the label and want to know whether they can be machine washed.

Thanks!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

No problem, just wash them with tech wash (Nikwax) or some other non-detergent cleaner for waterproof clothing.


----------

